# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  اجرای گزارش های ساخته شده توسط کریستال ریپورت بر روی سیستم کاربر بدون نیاز به نصب کریستال

## mostafag

سلام دوستان

حتما شما هم به این موضوع برخورد کردید که اگه توی برنامه از کریستال ریپورت استفاده بشه باید حتما کل ستاپ کریستال ریپورت روی سیستم مقصد نصب بشه تا بشه از گزارش های کریستال توی سیستم کاربر استفاده کرد!!

حالا میخوام ببینم یعنی همه ی شما برنامه نویسان کریستال ریپورت رو روی سیستم کاربر نصب میکنید؟؟!!؟؟
اینکار اصلا فکر نمیکنم منطقی باشه چون اولا هم حجمش زیاده هم بعدش کاربر میتونه گزارش ها رو باز کنه و دستکاری کنه!!
لطفا دوستان بگید چیکار کنم که گزارش های ساخته شده با کریستال ریپورت 10 روی سیستم کاربر توسط برنامه اجرا بشه.
شدیدا به این موضوع نیاز دارم الان برنامم تموم شده و سره همین موضوع موندم

برنامه نویسان عزیز خواهش میکنم اگر اطلاعاتی دارید در اختیار ما هم بزارید. من در مورد این موضوع خیلی سرچ کردم اما به یه نتیجه ی درست نرسیدم! هیچ جا درست راهنمایی نکرده بودن همه یا جواب نداده بودن یا همینطوری نوشتاری یه چیزی توضیح داده بودن که هیچی معلوم نبود باید چیکار کرد؟؟!!

خواهش میکنم اگر اطلاعاتی در رابطه با این موضوع دارید همینجا بیاید کامل به اشتراک بزارید تا ما هم استفاده کنیم و یه چیزی یاد بگیریم.

من بعد از کلی جستجو توی سایتای خارجی به یه فایل ستاپ رسیدم که اگه روی سیستم کاربر نصب بشه برنامه ی ما هم بدون مشکل اجرا میشه. حجمش هم 26 مگه. 

جالب اینکه هر چی گشتم نتونستم فایل نصبیشو به زبان انگلیسی پیدا کنم!! الان این زبانش فکر کنم روسیه. به هر حال این فایل مشکل منو حل کرد، البته شاید غیرمعقول باشه ولی دیگه هیچی به ذهنم نرسید، اینجا هم که کسی راهنمایی نکرد اینم که حجمش خیلی کمتر از خوده ستاپ کریستاله پس خیلی به صرفه تر از نصب خوده کریستال روی سیستم کاربره، برا همین دیگه به تنها نتیجه ای که تونستم برسم همین بود و بس.

فایل رو میتونید از اینجا دانلود کنید

گفتم حالا که کسی اینجا راهنمایی نکرد لااقل خودم نتیجه ای که خودم بهش رسیدم رو به اشتراک بزارم شاید به درد کس دیگه ای هم بخوره

امیدوارم که بدرد بخوره....

از دوستانی که در این زمینه تجربه دارن و روش بهتری رو میشناسم خواهش میکنم در اینجا مطرح کنن تا ما هم اگه اشتباه میکنیم متوجه بشیم

راستی من با setup factory برای برنامم ستاپ درست کردم اگه کسی میدونه که چطوری میشه این فایل ستاپ رو بزارم توی فایل نصب برنامم تا بدون اینکه کاربر متوجه بشه اینم نصب بشه راهنمایی کنه. اگرم با این نمیشه یه برنامه معرفی کنید که اینکارو میتونه بکنه! البته با آموزش باشه خیلی بهتره....

تشکر

----------


## rezankh

بهترين ستاپ ساز  از نظر بنده يراي كريستال ريپورت Instalshield 10.5 هست.  كه من خودم كاملاً بصورت تجربي به شكل زير انجامش مي‌دم:
20 عدد عكس كليه مراحل ساخت ستاپ رو تو فايل ضميمه گذاشتم. مطمئنا براي خيلي از دوستان چيز جديدي نيست و تكراري هم هست و حتي ممكنه كامل نباشه. ولي براي بعضي از دوستان سوال هست. اميدوارم بدردتون بخوره.

----------


## دهقانی

سلام من تازه وارد این سایت شدم و زیاد از این سایت سر در نمی یارم ولی الان به این مشکل برخوردم 
من کریستال ریپورت را نصب کردم و سیستم روی net fromwork3.5 گذاشتم ولی باز در toolboxابزارها شو نمی ببینم خواهش می کنم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
مي‌تونيد تاپيك زير رو ببينيد
با اين روش با كريستال هم مشكلي نداريد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AF%D8%B3%D8%B1

----------

